

IOS 7 will define Apple's future going forward - vmialik
http://vator.tv/news/2013-09-18-ios-7-will-define-apples-future-going-forward?utm_content=vmialik%40gmail.com&utm_source=VerticalResponse&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=iOS%207%20will%20define%20Apple%26%2339%3Bs%20future%20going%20forward&utm_campaign=VatorNews%20-%20iOS7%20will%20define%20Apple%27s%20future%3B%20Google%20looks%20to%20solve%20aging%20crisis%3B%20Why%20the%20Internet%20makes%20us%20angry%20peoplecontent

======
vmialik
The first time I bought an Apple product it was iPhone 2, and I felt like a
traitor, because before that I was using the latest and greatest with phones
like Sony Ericsson's K790i, and I always thought Apple products were not for
the trendsetters/uber-people/top-of-the-line but more mainstream and more of
hip before hipster was around type of product. However, after they added copy
and paste I really began to appreciate the simplicity, stability, and
functionality.

I resonated with this article quite a bit. For SEO work and regular tasks I
still prefer a Thinkpad with a Trackpoint and a great keyboard (X201 is my
current weapon of choice) (My dad was a Sys Admin at a computer Recycling
company and so I had quite a share of various laptops from major computer
companies in Silicon Valley.) However for video/audio I have a maxed out
Macbook Pro i7 (pre-Retina), iPad 3, and still use iPhone 4S, had iPhone 5 and
sold it.

So here is the thing I have iPhone 4s, iPad 3, and Macbook Pro (pre-Retina)
with no desire to upgrade at all.

iPhone 4S vs 5, the screen on iPhone 5 is too big. 4S feels perfect in my
hand.

I agree with Steve why would I want a smaller iPad 4, if I have iPad 3 that is
bigger size having retina?

Macbook Pro (pre-Retina) is the last laptop that can be have its memory and
battery changed without having to take it to Apple Store having to do that is
a hassle.

Now iOS 7, its throwing away all-things-apple-design and now following
Android? The main reason I advocated Apple products was simplicity in its like
real life skeuomorphic design (more here:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/11/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/11/scott_forstall_fired_skeumorphism_the_design_concept_that_s_tearing_apple.html))
I love that. You have seen the latest TechCrunch article on other App
companies following suit and redesigning, with Hipmunk being a good example of
over-simplistic Android feel that is not very user friendly.

All that background to say, I was hoping Steve Jobs would instill a
culture/legacy after him to continue with the same thinking and mindset about
the design. Yet, now I see how much of what Apple is was tied to Steve Jobs.
Its a little scary: to have Apple changed after Steve Jobs, and sad, thinking
about what Apple will become in a few years. More comments appreciated!

